

Analysis behind 'Harlem Shake' virality - mitmads
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21624109

======
mitmads
Potential viral trends need to be picked up by "someone of higher standing in
the social media world", he says - Have you guys seen any good apps/sites to
identify 'amplifiers/influences' in specific topics - across many social
media?

